# Beautiful Fall Hike.



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 18, 2009)

So I was trying out my sisters 50mm lens, as I really want one for Christmas. It is definitely different then the other lenses I'm used to, so it'll take some practice... but overall I love it  

People who aren't from here always crack up when they read this sign...









And some info on where we went









A lovely green swamp we walked by - probably a Alligator lurking somewhere in there 









Harleigh lookin' pretty









Posing in front of a giant Live Oak tree.









Suwannee River


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 18, 2009)

Walking along a road









Taking a break on one of the benches

















As we were walking to another trail Harleigh got thirsty and decided to help herself to the water fountain.









I just adore these for whatever reason.

























She's so cute<3









This picture was not on purpose, but for some reason I like it. Have no clue why, lol


----------



## kitley2001 (Aug 11, 2010)

Very nice pics...especially like the ones with the water fountain!


----------



## CavallierFan21 (Nov 22, 2011)

Oh my gosh how adorable. I particularly like him sitting on the bench.  Makes me think I should finally book my own hiking trail too! I have to stick to my budget so I hope I find something useful here over Christmas.


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Harleigh! I love her . Glad to see she's doing good, she still has that trademark smile. Looks like you guys had a workout!


----------



## Migizi (Nov 9, 2011)

Awesome photos, she's a stunner!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Gorgeous dog. Looks like you all had some fun.


----------



## runner (Jul 13, 2011)

Nice dog, and yeah pictures too. I use to go down there and cave dive in Peacock Springs, Telford Spring, Little River and In Ginnie springs. Nice place, laid back, I miss it.


----------

